# Do I have Xenon lights?



## gee31 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey all,

I have a 2003 225 Coupe with those alien things that pop out of the bumper to clean the headlights.

What I wanna know is do I have Xenon lights? What are Xenon lights exactly?

If I don't have them, can I get them?

The light that comes from the headlights currently is a yellowish colour (look like normal headlights I think) and I want bright white lights. How do I achieve this?

Thanks


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

I could be wrong, but I think Xenons were standard on the 225s. If you're lights look yellowy the bulbs could just be knackered as Xenons do fade, alternatively they could just be poor bulbs.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

All UK spec 225shave xenons as standard


----------



## gee31 (Oct 21, 2011)

MUFC.TT said:


> I could be wrong, but I think Xenons were standard on the 225s. If you're lights look yellowy the bulbs could just be knackered as Xenons do fade, alternatively they could just be poor bulbs.


So do I just buy a new set of bulbs (but a good quality set). Do they need to be a certain type of bulb seen as they are Xenons?

Whats the difference between HID's and Xenons? or are they the same thing?


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

Xenon & HID lights are the same thing HID stands for High Intensit Disgarge (ie the type of system) the Xenon is the Gas they use inside the bulbs......I think :roll:

You can tell Xenon lights because they do a sort of double start when you turn them on, a bit like a flourescent tube, its only momentary but they come one then get bright.


----------



## Ronsgonebiking (May 20, 2011)

If you look at your dash where the wheel is that turns your dash lights brightness up or down and if you have another one next to it that adjusts the headlights up and down you dont have xenon lights if you dont have this wheel you do have xenon lights 
Ron


----------



## gee31 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for all your guys help. I can confirm I have Xenons or HID's or whatever they are called. So now, how do I get them to be ice white?

Do I need to buy specific bulbs etc? Any suggestions on the brightness, grade, brand etc etc

or where to buy?

Cheers peeps...


----------



## EllioTT's TT (Aug 23, 2011)

These seem good....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-COUPE ... 587f04311e.

Elliott TT

EDIT....sorry ignore the above ..http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-A3-A6-A8 ... 3355cc3c49

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-COUPE ... 5887c12d7b


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

Those are replacement bulbs for std type bulbs not HID bulbs.

.....and FWIW I fitted similar to another car and they were rubbish, whats more they failed the MOT test.

These are the sort of thing I think you would be after, although I cannot confirm the fitting or colour

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2X-D2S-HID-Xe ... 532wt_1037


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

The bulbs you want are d2s fitment I wouldn't go for the cheaper ones myself I have heard they dont last long and aren't as bright.
The best to go for are either osram xenarc or philips

If you want them to look more blue then you want 6000k colour temp but they are
Not as bright as the 4300k which are more of a warm White.

Mine cost around £60 a pair


----------



## gee31 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for your help gentlemen...


----------

